# Musky in Erie!



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

A buddy of mine caught a 32 inch musky trolling the sandbar off Lorain a few days ago. They were fishing spoons on dipsey divers. That's like 5-7 miles off-shore! She must have been chasing schools of bait fish with the walleyes!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

maybe she was chasing the walleyes?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> maybe she was chasing the walleyes?


I was thinking the same thing. Those skis out there have a ton of food choices!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

the boat caught 2 Muskie off the Twin stacks, Monday,about a hour a part these are the first ones the boat caught in a couple years,,the boat has caught a lot of fish more than us ,,,took 47 miles and a case of beer to catch 15 fish yesterday,things are slow


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> maybe she was chasing the walleyes?


good point! very possible! I heard that they chase walleye in Buffalo Harbor!


----------



## 2nd mate (Dec 8, 2007)

About 15 years ago my nephew went out with us fishing around the Islands. Too foggy to go out far so we went about a mile out and drifted waiting for the fog to burn off. We drifted towards East Harbour and were getting nothing but cats and his pole exploded and when it got to the boat it was a 34 inch Northern. It is on his wall. My sister and her husband did that for an early Christmas present. Now he has his own boat docked at the lake, and uses it to fish with his wife and kids every week. But I seem to remember then there was a debate about whether it was legal to keep Muskies caught in Lake Erie. Has that changed or is it still not legal to keep. But honestly they are only good for catch and release unless you get a 44 + incher. They have quite a few of those in the lake down the road. Clear Fork Resevoir that is. Anyway, nice story.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

50 inches is the benchmark now for a true trophy in the muskie community. -Even then most guys are releasing those! A fisherman from the Akron area(Kevin LaRoche) recently boated a 55" monster and released it unharmed. *Maybe just its ego was harmed a little!


----------



## the toothy critter (Dec 27, 2008)

a few years ago fishing off a dock at night in pib throwing a little cleo for walleye's just casting and reeling not realy paying attenion and just as i was pulling the lure up i looked down i saw a monster musky inhale my cleo and that was that i never even felt her cleo was gone and so was fish but what a fish hope some day to realy land one or atleast feel it. Keep your lines wet and lures movin


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

the toothy critter said:


> a few years ago fishing off a dock at night in pib throwing a little cleo for walleye's just casting and reeling not realy paying attenion and just as i was pulling the lure up i looked down i saw a monster musky inhale my cleo and that was that i never even felt her cleo was gone and so was fish but what a fish hope some day to realy land one or atleast feel it. Keep your lines wet and lures movin


Sure you weren't at the Roundhouse a little too long?


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

the toothy critter said:


> a few years ago fishing off a dock at night in pib throwing a little cleo for walleye's just casting and reeling not realy paying attenion and just as i was pulling the lure up i looked down i saw a monster musky inhale my cleo and that was that i never even felt her cleo was gone and so was fish but what a fish hope some day to realy land one or atleast feel it. Keep your lines wet and lures movin


I was fishing next to a guy 3-4 years ago on the Rocks in Lorain, and I watched a mid-30 in. pike swim up and inhale his spinner. It ran for just a few seconds before biting him off. It was in the spring, and we were waiting for the sun to set so that we could throw stickbaits for walleye. That wasn't the first pike that I had seen in the spring on the shoreline. I'm sure that there are some muskies roaming around in the shallower water also during the early season. I've heard of two caught on the sand bar this year on spoons.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I've heard of 3 on boats out of Wild Wings this year; also heard of a 26 # north of west sister but it was not confirmed?


----------

